# Timex Welton.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotted these two new retro models. 38mm. £129 from Timex, probably cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep looking at the images and can't decide whether I like those or not. They've clear, legible, uncluttered, unfussy dials which I generally like. The case shape and crown look ok and well matched & the strap suits the design, but there's something I'm not sure of which I can't really put my finger on.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> but﻿﻿﻿﻿ there's something I'm not sure of which I can't really put my finger on.﻿﻿﻿﻿


 If they were £30, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I really like the second of the two. I'd imagine both will look so much better when they've had plenty of wrist time.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> I keep looking at the images and can't decide whether I like those or not. They've clear, legible, uncluttered, unfussy dials which I generally like. The case shape and crown look ok and well matched & the strap suits the design, but there's something I'm not sure of which I can't really put my finger on.


 I agree with the above^

just don't know if I like them or not!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Imagine that a few mm bigger with a Unitas 6498 squeezed inside


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I also have a strange feeling of "doubt" when looking at this Timex design. It's pure retro but it just doesn't quite make it as a great statement of "retroness."


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Not "that" much difference;



















other than a few hundred quid. :wicked:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Likely that most who are not liking these, or not sure, realise at the back of the mind, that Timex never made an original much like them? They could equally be SKMEI or any other Chinasian maker's offer. :yes:

OTOH, I think they are an option for the "look" if that's what floats yer boat! (@ £40 as suggested) :thumbsup:


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it's the strap that's off putting.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I ordered the white dial version a few days ago. Will post some real life pics when it arrives. I have a hunch though that it's not actually shipping quite yet but I hope that the wait is not too long.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Timex Welton just arrived and first impressions are very good indeed.










The vintage appearance is executed extremely well with its classic design features, artificially aged 38mm brass/bronze look case and aged-lume style colouring for the numerals. At first glance it could be easily mistaken for something once worn on the wrist of a WW1 soldier or early aviator. The bund strap is soft, comfortable and suits the watch well. A hand-crafted "distressed" leather strap would look even better.

Of course this is not a vintage piece at all and it has modern features that make this great for everyday wear. It's quartz powered and pressing the crown activates the now-familiar "Indiglo" backlight which illuminates the whole dial making it easy to see the time during the night. Interestingly, pulling out the crown to the first position allows the hour hand to be independently adjusted backwards and forwards just like a Rolex GMT Master II which is great for travelers who move back and forth between different time zones. Pulling out the crown to the second position stops the second hand and allows the minute/hour hands to be adjusted for time setting as normal.



















If you want that vintage look but don't want to risk something genuinely old and fragile then the Welton is a good choice. Delighted with mine so far. Time will tell (groan!)


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

rhaythorne said:


> I ordered the white dial version a few days ago. Will post some real life pics when it arrives. I have a hunch though that it's not actually shipping quite yet but I hope that the wait is not too long.


 Where did you order it from? Goes without saying that I like your new watch!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

rhaythorne said:


> Delighted﻿﻿ with min﻿e so ﻿far.﻿


 It looks a lot better in your pictures than it does on the Timex website. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Tangent said:


> Where did you order it from? Goes without saying that I like your new watch!


 Ordered mine direct from Timex UK @ £129.99 when it was first announced in their mailshot. As mentioned earlier it's possible it might be available a bit cheaper elsewhere at some point. If you're new to Timex they may offer a 10% or so discount when you place your first order.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

rhaythorne said:


> Ordered mine direct from Timex UK @ £129.99 when it was first announced in their mailshot. As mentioned earlier it's possible it might be available a bit cheaper elsewhere at some point. If you're new to Timex they may offer a 10% or so discount when you place your first order.


 Ta


----------



## m.and (Apr 30, 2010)

rhaythorne said:


> The Timex Welton just arrived and first impressions are very good indeed.
> 
> The vintage appearance is executed extremely well with its classic design features, artificially aged 38mm brass/bronze look case and aged-lume style colouring for the numerals. At first glance it could be easily mistaken for something once worn on the wrist of a WW1 soldier or early aviator. The bund strap is soft, comfortable and suits the watch well. A hand-crafted "distressed" leather strap would look even better.
> 
> ...


 Could you tell me if the strap lugs have springbars or if they are fixed and require a one piece strap?

Best,

Matthew


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> It looks a lot better in your pictures than it does on the Timex website. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


 I agree , it does look better , its not a bad looking watch . :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with wrench and tazmo, the welton actually looks better in your images than the timex promo ones. Enjoy :clap:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

m.and said:


> Could you tell me if the strap lugs have springbars or if they are fixed and require a one piece strap?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Matthew


 Hi Matthew. The wire lugs don't have springbars so you'll either need to use a one piece strap or one of the open ended/clip on types.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@rhaythorne. Does.The watch have the usual Timex "easy scratch" crystal ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's a mineral crystal which I've always found to be robust enough in the past, but then I don't bash my watches about too much having always had a desk job and now no job at all apart from lounging about drinking whisky, listening to music and watching old movies :biggrin: I've not scratched mine yet although it might look a bit grubby in the above photo as I didn't wipe it clean beforehand and just wanted to show the type of lugs. Haven't worn anything else since its arrival last week!


----------



## m.and (Apr 30, 2010)

rhaythorne said:


> Hi Matthew. The wire lugs don't have springbars so you'll either need to use a one piece strap or one of the open ended/clip on types.


 Thanks for the reply and the photo. Good on Timex for holding to tradition in that aspect.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This looks familiar,










Quartz and around £200. :huh:

Mind you, this is £500,










Ouch !


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

rhaythorne said:


> Hi Matthew. The wire lugs don't have springbars so you'll either need to use a one piece strap or one of the open ended/clip on types.


 Made for a distressed suede nato. I just wish the hands had the same black border as the numerals. Or maybe not, I'd have to buy one then. I think it's superb apart from that.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cool

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Marlin reissue is nice too

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy0506 (Mar 11, 2021)

Old thread, but... I really like this style watch, WW1 Trench Watch. This is replicating the look of the original wristwatch. Up until WW1, wristwatches were considered women's jewelry. Men wore clothing with lots of pockets, so they all carried pocket watches. When in the trenches, wearing gloves, it wasn't practical to pull out your pocket watch to coordinate the time for an attack. They welded wire on to pocket watches (reason for no spring bars) and strapped them to their wrist.

I ordered a higher quality version of the Trench Watch from a microbrand. Sapphire crystal, decent Japanese automatic movement and a higher quality bund strap. At least I hope it is higher quality, I've pre-ordered it and won't get it for a couple months.

https://vario.sg/products/1918-brass-trench-white-dial-with-orange-lume

They have a number of variations. I went with the brass case as the watches of the period were commonly made out of brass. I think cause it was cheaper or easier to manufacture with the technology of the day.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice style but I wouldn't pay more than around £60 I don't think, wait a few months and check eBay haha


----------

